# 753-647 mit Lunatone DALI MC



## McMeta (6 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

hat hier vielleicht schon jemand den DALI Tasterkoppler LUNATONE DALI MC an der 753-647 betrieben?
Wäre eine günstige alternative zu OSRAM oder TRIDONIC.


----------



## KingHelmer (7 Juni 2016)

Ich habe viele DALI MCs betrieben und viele 750-641er DALI Master Klemmen.
Zusammen allerdings noch nie, da sich mir auch nicht ganz erschließt, wieso man das tun wollte.

Was ist denn genau deine Frage? Kann hier auch diverse Sachen testen, zwar mit dem Tridonix DALI XC, aber sollte wohl dasselbe sein.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## McMeta (7 Juni 2016)

Ich möchte nur wissen ob die LUNATONE DALI MC von der 753-647 erkannt werden und ordnungsgemäß funktionieren.
Wago selbst konnte da keine Aussage zu machen.
Das die Tridonix DALI XC funktionieren ist klar, wird ja von Wago offiziell unterstützt.


----------



## Player-Ben (15 Juni 2017)

ich werde mal diese Leiche ausgraben und hoffen ich werde dafür nicht geköpft

Ich hänge gerade an einer ähnlichen Stelle, was das Thema Lunatone betrifft. Ich habe mit den "lunatone DALI TEMP PT1000" besorgt und versuche ihn mit der 753-647 zu betreiben. Leider wird er vom Konfigurator nicht als Sensor erkannt, sondern als EVG. 
Dabei habe ich mich eh gefragt ob der Konfigurator nur vorgefertigte Teilnehmer ( wie Eingänge, Ausgänge, Taster, Präsenzmelder , Lichtsensorer oder EVGs) kennen bzw zuornden kann.

Hast du das mit den Lunatone geräten hinbekommen?


----------

